
Trump Formally Notifies of U.S. Withdrawal from WHO Effective 2021 - TeaDrunk
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/07/world/coronavirus-updates.html
======
treeman79
From the 1985 movie clue, Professor Plum works for the WHO. —-

Miss Scarlet :

I hardly think it will enhance your reputation at the U.N. Professor Plum, if
it's revealed that you have been implicated not only in adultery with one of
your patients, but in her death and the deaths of five other people.

Professor Plum : You don't know what kind of people they have at the U.N., I
might go up in their estimation.

